# It is my CessPool, full???



## black bear84 (Jan 28, 2005)

I need some information guys, second time that when I flush my toilet upstairs, I get a back flow in my downstair shower. uke: 
I think that the system is a two tank system the first one for solids and the overflow of liquids will go to the second tank.
Maybe one of you guys work in this busines and can explain to me, or give advice on what to do?
I already put drain unclogger down.
How much it cost to empty and aereate a regular one family house??
Thanks
black bear84


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Out here it costs 30-50 bucks to get them pumped out. Look up septic tank in the yellow pages. 8)


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Unless NY sewage systems are different than the ones in ND, regular pumping and flushing is going to be a requirement, in order to keep the system working properly. The frequency would usually depend on the size of your tank and the load put into the system by your family. Twice a year would not be terribly unusual. The amount of moisture in the ground surrounding your drain field (rain) would also be a factor. If you have to pump the septic tank too frequently, you may have a problem with your drain field, which is usually a very expensive fix. $150 would get your septic tank pumped and flushed in my area but I know nothing of New York prices. Good luck. Burl


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

I had the same problem in my house this winter. I had the sewage tank pumped out and I still had a problem. It turned out that some of the solids had backed up into the main sewage line leaving the house. So I had a plummer come out and RotoRoot the mess out. After that I haven't had any problems. W/ the pumping and the plummer it ended up costing just under $200. I'm sure a plummer would be a bit more expensive out east though.....

God Bless small town ND... 
LoL...


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

If you're system needs to be pumped twice a year you have VERY serious problems with your system. It would be terribly unusual to need to pump that often. On a properly functioning system it would be a waste of money. Pumping your system regularily is a good idea and also (in MN) a state requirement. Here it's required to be done once every three years. Some experts are saying even that is too often. One thing Burly is right about is that the frequency of pumping is determined by tank size and what you're putting into it. As an example, people who take lots of medication (antibiotics) or who are on chemotherapy can negatively affect a system. Same thing if you're dumping paints, thinner etc down the drain. Also be aware of how much water you're using. Leaky toilets and plumbing fixtures along with watersoftners discharging directly into the tank can be a major problem. The number of people in the house also makes a big difference.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Powder,

There is no law in Mn that states you have to pump your septic
every 3 years. Pumping your system on a regular basis is a 
BAD idea. The systems are designed to function without being
pumped. If you need to be pumped you have a problem, period.
May I add, this is for systems that meet the state of MN codes,
some counties have even stricter codes.

Black bear 84, is it possible your system froze up? Happened
to me several years ago, no fun fighting the turd war at 20 below!
I would have your line cleaned, then check the tank(s).


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Chapter 7080 which are the State rules for MN say:

Subpart 1. General. The individual sewage treatment 
system and all components must be maintained in compliance with 
this chapter and manufacturer requirements.

Subp. 2. Frequency of assessment. The owner of an 
individual sewage treatment system or the owner's agent shall 
regularly, but in no case less frequently than *every three years:*

A. assess whether the sewage tank leaks below the 
designed operating depth and whether sewage tank tops, riser 
joints, and riser connections leak through visual evidence of 
major defects; and

B. *measure or remove the accumulations of scum*, which 
includes grease and other floating materials at the top of each 
septic tank and compartment along with the sludge, which 
includes the solids denser than water.

I work for a county in MN where my job is to write the Septic ordinance and enforce/interpret the State law. So yes, it does need to be measured or pumped every three years.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like Powder really knows his $hit.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Sooo,

If you measure the tank and it is ok, you don't 
have to pump????????

If that is correct, different from your original post!

I also, did my homework and called the local county
agency. They stated exactly as you stated in your
2nd post.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

It depends on the measurement. If it's less than the acceptable levels (spelled out in the rules but I'm not going to get into on here) then you don't need to pump. But since they will most likely charge you for coming out there you might as well have it pumped and be done with it.

There are no complying systems in any regulated state that are completely maintenance free.

I apoligize to Blackbear84 for getting off topic. I hope you get it fixed.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

and I thought I argued over some shiatty stuff?J/k but really PSDC your arguing with the guy who set the septic ordinances!!! 


> I also, did my homework and called the local county
> agency. They stated exactly as you stated in your
> 2nd post


You probably called Powder and got your answers?


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

What ever boy!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> What ever boy


One should do some more research!!! 8) :withstupid:


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

I am not arguing with Powder, Maverick.

As stated in my earlier post, I CALLED my 
local county board and they stated exactly
what Powder wrote. They also stated that
there is no state regulation requiring that
your septic system be pumped every three
years.

So, yes young poultry pop, I did my homework!

Grow up!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

PSDC all I said was that you are arguing with the guy who makes the rules? Never did I say anything about your youthfulness or growing up!! So in that manner here it is to you SON....

Now doing your homework means that you were reading rules that were set by Powder. So in fact you were studying from what Powder had set up!(or had a hand on setting them up)
So in your behalf you were arguing with the people that were telling you your information.

and I do accept the commpliment!


> young poultry pop


 which I am sure you ment pup but that's OK!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Do we really need to argue about s h i t? Please!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

If you want to keep chatting about it please feel free to PM me! On that note it is starting to stink in here.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have never seen anybody who has such a passion for talking about Sh#t!!! HAHAHAHAHA :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

BB84, I hope you got your answer, this topic is going in the wrong direction.


----------

